# Got my new toy



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

My new toy came yesterday. This is just after I got it into the house, nothing hooked up yet. Also a pic of the wet/dry. Its as big as my 75 is with 25 gallons of bioballs. Now the fun starts of getting everything hooked up and running.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

thats a huge wet dry.... how much did that one cost ya?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice...congrats. It is fun setting up a big aquarium, believe me i'm in the process now


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Where did you get the 240? ive been looking all over for one?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

Slim said:


> Where did you get the 240? ive been looking all over for one?
> [snapback]1017276[/snapback]​


you can get a 240 from glass cages for $450, $550 with 2 built in corner over flows rated at 1,500ea. thats the 1 im gettin.

tank looks GREAT. thats a nice big wet/dry. what pump do you have in mind for that bad boy? mag drive 36 or more?

again nice set up b4 u get it set up make a backround out of rock or something like a DIY back to nature


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Thats one fat ass tank,you could even bath in it







.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new tank







Get some pics up when your up and running!


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

niiiiiiiice tank man. that things gonna be the sh*t when its up and running with some fish


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That thing is sick


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice tank.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks good scavee,









Definitely let me know through pm a week before your order fish, maybe split some shipping :nod:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

I hope you are setting that up as a SW tank...and not a Piranha tank

--Dan


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

on the contrary i hope you stock it full of massive p's.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

congrats on the new pick up. I can't wait to see that bad boy up and running.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome tank. what size ??


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the responses. I now have it all hooked up and need to clean some sand and then get it running.

The wet/dry was not cheap as I got everything through Tenecor. I am running two Little Giant 3-MDQX-SC pumps. They are rated at 1000 GPH each at 6' head.

Here are two pics. One of the tank now and one of the pumps.

I am moving my four Piranha I have in my 75 and will get probably three more. I don't want a overstock tank as that is what I had with my 75 and it was a fight to keep water in good shape.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice tank looks verry good


----------



## vinnielatino (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice big tank hope i aquire such a thing one day


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

I remembered setting up my new 180 with a 67 gallon sump wet dry, it was a great feeling! I know how ya feeling now. Nice set up! Get some monsters in there!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Well got sand in added ammonia and added in BioSpira so we will see how long it takes.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice, BIg, Clean, and Simple, WITH Quality and Functionality







.

Thats to my specs is the Ultimate Fish Tank for a House!!!

I am actually day dreamin right now( for the first time), thinking about how it would look like w/ Huge pygos. Reds, Caribes, Ternetzis, Pirayas, Oh My!!!!


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

im SOO JEALOUS, LUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKY!


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

SWEET tank, dude!

That thing is going to be awesome when you get it all ready and get the Ps in there... they will love it.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

sweet, good luck with the cycle....i hope its quick


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome







but 7 pygos in such a huge tank seems like a big waste of space, get 10 at the very least.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I am going to stay with 7 or 8. When they are full grown even with 8 a 240 will be tight.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Well I must have gotten dead BioSpira as the tank has not cycled much at all. Ton of ammonia very little nitrite and nitrate. Been two weeks now. I have also taken some bioballs from my other tank and add to the new one.

Sucks to sit and look at a tank with no fish!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

thats a tight lookin tank


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

updates!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

beutifull tank


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

oh my god, wish i had room for such a sic tank

ian


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok this is really starting to get to me. It has been over 3 weeks now and still not cycled. So much for almost $100 for BioSpira.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Ok this is really starting to get to me. It has been over 3 weeks now and still not cycled. So much for almost $100 for BioSpira.
> [snapback]1049291[/snapback]​


Dam Same problem here , I dont know what it is about big tanks above 200 gallons that I have a prob with and cant get ahold of the parameters


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Dude that sucks, you've must have gotten dead Bio-Spira.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sccavee said:


> Ok this is really starting to get to me. It has been over 3 weeks now and still not cycled. So much for almost $100 for BioSpira.
> [snapback]1049291[/snapback]​


Did you use the biospira on the shelf or was it in the fridge?????

I saw they put it on the shelf now and not refridgerated anymore


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Ordered it through The Lighthouse and it came with cold packs. As soon as I got it, went into the fridge.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah, dang that should of worked by now, that sucks, seems like youve been waiting forever.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Great tank I hope the stupid cycle would hurry up so we could see that monster with fish in it :nod:


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope your house is built on a slab so it can support the damn weight of that tank (8.344lbs/gallon is alot of weight). Otherwise that is one kickass setup you have going there. Have you thought about cycling it with fish insted?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Weight is not a issue. Tank is on two main house support beams and I added 4 more support post. Water doesn't move at all when you walk around the tank.

Cycling with fish is just like I am doing. Instead of fish I am using pure ammonia which builds up the bacteria faster and with larger quantity.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

big boy that one.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Finally some improvement. Ammonia went to 0 and nitrite is off the chart. Should not be too much longer.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

That's pretty awesome... One day, I'll have one like that


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

i cant say it enough on how tight that tank looks man, way niiiice keep it up


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

About time







my tank is cycled and now the major water change is happening. My buddies will have a new home tonight


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i'll be the first to say it, when u have it setup with your pygo's we request pics







i'm sure they will love their new home


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

They are moved and getting use to the tank. I lost another net in this move. Nice hole in it. I am going to let them settle and will get pics in a day or two when they are back to normal.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

So you lost another piranha? Sorry if you did.

That is an awesome tank!! I'd give anything for a 240 gallon tank, everything but money......because I don't have it.








Decorating tanks has got to be one of the funnest things you'll ever do, especially when it is a large tank.








~Taylor~


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> So you lost another piranha? Sorry if you did.
> 
> That is an awesome tank!! I'd give anything for a 240 gallon tank, everything but money......because I don't have it.
> 
> ...





sccavee said:


> They are moved and getting use to the tank. *I lost another net *in this move. Nice hole in it. I am going to let them settle and will get pics in a day or two when they are back to normal.
> [snapback]1067548[/snapback]​


I lose one everytime I move a p, lil bastards. First time I moved my p I put him in a plastic bag,







, i found out that doesnt work...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Thanks for the responses. I now have it all hooked up and need to clean some sand and then get it running.
> 
> The wet/dry was not cheap as I got everything through Tenecor. I am running two Little Giant 3-MDQX-SC pumps. They are rated at 1000 GPH each at 6' head.
> 
> ...


Could you Please Take a Pic of the Plumbing on the Top of the Wet Dry and the Connection going to the Over Flo Boxes.

I need the Same Plumbing Setup For My Tenecor Tank And Wet Dry









Beutiful Setup Bro


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Bubba,

Let me know if this is what you want?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's a full tank pic. I need to clean a little, have water spots from the move still.

Oh and I didn't lose any fish, just a net :laugh:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks good Troy
















Hey is that some of that alumcreek wood??

Glad you finally got to get the fish in there.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Matt,
Yep Alum Creek wood.

I was wondering if it was ever going to cycle.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Bubba,
> 
> Let me know if this is what you want?
> [snapback]1068966[/snapback]​


Cool


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You aren't going to cycle that tank first? Or did you use bio-spira?









Edit: Nevermind, I'm sorry. I didn't realize that you purchased this tank so long ago, so I'm sure by now it is cycled. My mistake...


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

taylorhedrich when are you gonna get this 130gal that has been in your sig for like 6 months?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

zrreber said:


> taylorhedrich when are you gonna get this 130gal that has been in your sig for like 6 months?
> [snapback]1070083[/snapback]​


I've only been here 3 months.







It's still not looking like anytime soon. We might have to move, so I am not going to get it all decorated and set-up with fish in it if we have to move it. It is heavy enough just empty, let alone putting gravel in it. I could just scoop the gravel out when it is time to move, but that would just be a pain. I am being responsible and waiting, although it is unbearable to walk by and see it empty.







I'm so anxious, I can't wait!! I'll make a post in the Piranha Discussion forum when I get them, but like I said, it's most likely gonna be a while.








~Taylor~


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Updated pic. They have settled in pretty well. Now I just need to get a few more.

Also pic of my Tern.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ PIMP!!!!!


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

very very nice. I love how good the sand and decorations look against the black background


----------

